# Veteran broadcaster David Frost dies



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Veteran British journalist and broadcaster David Frost, who won fame around the world for his TV interviews with former President Richard Nixon, has died, his family told the BBC. He was 74.
> Frost died of a suspected heart attack on Saturday night aboard the Queen Elizabeth cruise ship, where he was due to give a speech, the family said. The cruise company Cunard said its vessel left the English port of Southampton on Saturday for a 10-day cruise in the Mediterranean.
> Known for incisive interviews of leading public figures, Frost spent more than 50 years as a television star.
> "The Nixon interviews were among the great broadcast moments -- but there were many other brilliant interviews," Cameron said. "He could be -- and certainly was with me -- both a friend and a fearsome interviewer."
> ...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I never missed his show TW3. May he rest in peace.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Always enjoyed his interviews......R.I.P. David.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just saw him interviewing someone on Al Jazerra two days ago. How many David Frost fans here watched him on Al Jazerra?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I still remember Frost being interviewed on 60 Minutes when he gave a heretofore (thentofore?) unknown product called "Weed Eater" its grand introduction to a national audience while being peppered by Mike Wallace regarding the commercial sponsorship of his interview series with former President Richard Nixon:

From the book* Frost/Nixon*, authored by David Frost:

One advertiser's letter seemed to have two distinct authors. "While we agree with you about the outstanding historic nature of these broadcasts, I'm sure you can see it would be dangerous for us to be associated with an enterprise like that"

No sole sponsors then.

It was Datsun who made the first verbal commitment for four, thirty-second spots. The first signed agreement came on January 7th from Weed Eater in Houston. It obtained its reward on *60 Minutes* four months later when it became a subject of national debate on that outstanding news magazine.

"Weed Eater" said Mike Wallace. "I don't even know what Weed Eater is. but they have bought one spot, two spots?" I was not, I confess, totally equipped to answer him.

Frost: "Weed Eater is a product that you're going to come to know and love and understand, but first I hope that I come to understand it. Let's be clear about this. We're seeking advertisers who realize it is history, but it is controversial history. So we are asking advertisers with courage, and these people have courage, but we are..."

Wallace: "Weed Eater has courage?"

Frost: "Weed Eater has courage."


----------

